# Dankung pocket thunder!



## Tobias (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi again, I received my dankung pocket thunder from across the globe today! As I posted in the welcome forum I have not shot a slingshot in at least 20 years until today. I am super hooked and impressed with this thing. I don't have enough rocks in my yard! It is fast and easy to hit with. I shoot it instinctively as I do with my recurve bow. For anyone wondering, a magnet will stick. To me the quality seems great for China made, I guess that is why it was $30 and not $5.

Here is a pic because we all know a thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet! I would invest in better ammo other than rocks though.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 15, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Sweet! I would invest in better ammo other than rocks though.


Hah ya! That is all I have at the moment, sure need something better. I guess the ball bearings or lead balls would be about the best? I thought about maybe trying old roy? Cheap!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you need something cheap you might want to try marbles. They are round and pretty cheap. Gumballs too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice also steel is good


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Tobias, Are these tubes 1745! I've received the same set with mine and they look different to the 10m roll 1745 I bought.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 15, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Tobias, Are these tubes 1745! I've received the same set with mine and they look different to the 10m roll 1745 I bought.


1745 is what the dankung website said the slingshot was shipped with and I ordered a 2nd set at the same time that looks identical. As for what it is or is not, I don't know....too new at this.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

cheers,

I had about 2000-2100 shot with mine and it broke at the pouch. I retied both bands in a single hole, 700 shots still going o.k!


----------



## StealthNinja (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking sling!

How can I buy one?

Dankung.com is not working for me.

Thanx


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tobias said:


> Hi again, I received my dankung pocket thunder from across the globe today! As I posted in the welcome forum I have not shot a slingshot in at least 20 years until today. I am super hooked and impressed with this thing. I don't have enough rocks in my yard! It is fast and easy to hit with. I shoot it instinctively as I do with my recurve bow. For anyone wondering, a magnet will stick. To me the quality seems great for China made, I guess that is why it was $30 and not $5.
> 
> Here is a pic because we all know a thread is worthless without pics!


Feb. 2009: 25# 9/16 marbles (3,000, but who's counting?) $30.00 + $9.85 freight = 0.0133 cents/marble. Source:
JABOVITRO.com (800) 338-9578

Also, Feb. 09: 32# 3/8 steel balls @ $1.50/lb, + $23.00 freight = $71.00 So, 4,096 BBs ended up costing only .0173 cents each. Source: Royal Steel Ball [email protected], Marty Breed @ (815) 626-2539.

Please realize that if you have 3,000 marbles, and 4,096 BBs in the same small room, you might experience a sagging floor, even if you do lose some marbles, as I'm constantly reminded by my girlfriend.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 15, 2011)

StealthNinja said:


> Great looking sling!
> 
> How can I buy one?
> 
> ...


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats on the new slingshot. I love my Palm Thunder. It looks like you have the ergonomic model, mine is the straight variety. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a couple of dankungs and that is one of them... my favorite dk as well.

LGD


----------

